# Antec Sonata III



## Darksaber (Jun 18, 2007)

The Antec Sonata III is continuing the line-up with new looks, interior layout and a very solid and highly efficient EarthWatts 500W power supply. All this for a mere $149 USD, so we take a real close look and fill it with some high end hardware to let you know how it holds up.

*Show full review*


----------



## agarg (Sep 24, 2008)

I am amazed that no one on the web has pointed out a major defect in the Sonata III reviews.  The two external 3.5 inch drive bays can not accept any HDD.  The only item you can install is Floppy disk drive.

No one installs floppy disk drives these days and for Antec to expect that its buyers will install 2 FDD's is insane.

I have many other cases, including many from Antec.  This is the first one I have come across that .... Shock me......  expects that customers will NEED to install 2 FDD's.


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 24, 2008)

agarg said:


> I am amazed that no one on the web has pointed out a major defect in the Sonata III reviews.  The two external 3.5 inch drive bays can not accept any HDD.  The only item you can install is Floppy disk drive.
> 
> No one installs floppy disk drives these days and for Antec to expect that its buyers will install 2 FDD's is insane.
> 
> I have many other cases, including many from Antec.  This is the first one I have come across that .... Shock me......  expects that customers will NEED to install 2 FDD's.



Hi agarg!

Welcome to the forums!

Well there are plenty of other 3.5 inch devices that can be installed. There are FDDs, Fan controllers, VFDs, Card Readers, USB Hubs...

Fact is, that Antec does not advertise the two slots as possible hard drive bays. Thus it is not a defect, but a lack of an additional feature.

cheers
DS


----------



## agarg (Sep 24, 2008)

Darksaber said:


> Hi agarg!
> Well there are plenty of other 3.5 inch devices that can be installed. There are FDDs, Fan controllers, VFDs, Card Readers, USB Hubs...
> DS



Darksaber - I have to disagree.  I bet you can not find any case on the market, other than this Antec Sonata III, which claims to have a 3.5 inch drive bay in its case and will not be able to take a HDD.

Even in case of Antec the all other cases don't have this defect. Just this one.

Try it and name one case from the market that has a 3.5 inch drive bay (internal or external) and will not accept a HDD.


----------



## Darksaber (Sep 24, 2008)

Antec only advertises the fact that this case can take 4 hard drives. No more. Thus no defect.

There are plenty of cases who do not offer you the possibilty to insert a hard drive into an external 3.5 inch bay. Having reviewed *a lot* of cases in my three years at TPU, trust me there are quite a few. I could dig some reviews up for you if you want. 

My point still stands though. Antec advertises the following:
9 Drive Bays:
- 3 x 5.25" external drive bays
- 2 x 3.5" external drive bays
- 4 x 3.5" internal drive bays in individual trays with silicone grommets to absorb hard drive vibrations

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15137

Nowhere does it say, that the two external drive bays can be used for hard drives, they only imply (by being external), that you may install every external 3.5 inch device into these bays. Thus you cannot expect it to work (or in other words: you are not getting less than you are told). Sure, it would have been great to see that added functionality, but it is not something they promise you when buying the case, nor do they offer you this option anywhere.

cheers
DS


----------



## agarg (Sep 24, 2008)

Darksaber said:


> Antec only advertises the fact that this case can take 4 hard drives. No more. Thus no defect.
> 
> There are plenty of cases who do not offer you the possibilty to insert a hard drive into an external 3.5 inch bay. Having reviewed *a lot* of cases in my three years at TPU, trust me there are quite a few. I could dig some reviews up for you if you want.
> 
> ...



Thanks Darksaber

How about naming ONE case from Antec besides Sonata III which will not accept a HDD in their external drive bay.  Then may be you can name other reputable cases that have the same defect (err feature!!).

I am really surprised at how you are batting for Sonata III from an otherwise a great company.  Sonata III has this defect, if you think about this objectively.


----------



## Jello77 (Jan 11, 2009)

agarg said:


> Thanks Darksaber
> 
> How about naming ONE case from Antec besides Sonata III which will not accept a HDD in their external drive bay.  Then may be you can name other reputable cases that have the same defect (err feature!!).
> 
> I am really surprised at how you are batting for Sonata III from an otherwise a great company.  Sonata III has this defect, if you think about this objectively.



I think you need to look up the definition of defect. It's only a defect if Antec clams the drive bay can accommodate a 3.5" drive and then fails to do just that. It is a feature that Antec hasn't included in this case, and if that is a feature  you require, you need to consider a different case. It doesn't make the case defective because you don't lilke the fact that it doesn't have this feature.

Thank you to Darksaber for the excellent review. However I do have one objection. You have note the the Power and Reset being behind the door as a con. I actually think this is a great feature. I'm looking for a case to build my sister a PC, and she has a duaghter which would jump at the first opportunity to use the computer and download all sorts of nasty things. I think it's a good privacy feature.

Otherwise, nice review.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 11, 2009)

Because of the bay covers? Having them 'open' never bothered me much - in fact they stay quite cool. Just install the drives (drilling new holes when necessary) and voila, two useful bays!


----------



## niko084 (Jan 11, 2009)

agarg said:


> I am really surprised at how you are batting for Sonata III from an otherwise a great company.  Sonata III has this defect, if you think about this objectively.



There are quite a few big name cases out there that cannot take 3.5" hard drives in their external bay compartments.

As for the lack of the option, I can agree it would be nice if it would accept a hard drive for some and can be confusing to people who don't pay attention.

Beyond that all in all, as an owner of a Sonata III, it's a very clean nice case, I have owned numerous of all the Sonata cases.


----------

